# Looking for any input on a good bowfishing guide.....



## boarbutcher (Feb 9, 2017)

My wife an I are looking for a bowfishing guide in August for our 10yr anniversary. Any input is welcomed. Willing to go as far as Texas and planning on making it a week long trip for sight seeing and having a good time.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 9, 2017)

If you're looking for something closer I can give you a couple really good references, one guides on eufaula (grass carp, common carp, gar etc), the other guides around Panama city and the surrounding area. (Stingray, flounder)

I can give you another towards the Texas area if you're interested in gator gar.

They will all do you a good job, the stingray trip is an absolute blast though and you're at the beach when you get done.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 9, 2017)

And don't rule out southern Louisiana, you can shoot gator gar, redfish, shark and  longnose gar in the same water all in the same night. I don't have any personal connections down there but I could ask around and find you someone reputable.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 10, 2017)

Michael Evans at letshunt.com 

Donnie Simpson at killingandreeling.com

Both guys could put you on fish in GA, never shot with either but been beat by both at tournaments.


----------



## boarbutcher (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys I am leaning towards Louisiana because of the various species we can take and the fact I've never been. Joey if you hear of a good guide let me know and thanks again.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 14, 2017)

boarbutcher said:


> Thanks for the info guys I am leaning towards Louisiana because of the various species we can take and the fact I've never been. Joey if you hear of a good guide let me know and thanks again.



bowfishing unlimited, i know some of the guides for them. they kill loads of fish and have some mighty fine boats.

Southern Style Bowfishing is also a big name in venice. One of the bigger names in bowfishing.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 14, 2017)

tradhunter98 said:


> bowfishing unlimited, i know some of the guides for them. they kill loads of fish and have some mighty fine boats.
> 
> Southern Style Bowfishing is also a big name in venice. One of the bigger names in bowfishing.



Both of those, I'll ask around and see if I can come up with any more.

Jeff @ fishhunter enterprise fishes the panhandle area of FL and will do you an outstanding job, he's a super nice guy and his rates are almost too cheap. He does stingray, flounder gigging, redfish, booze cruises. He'll take you barhopping down the beach or to dinner and pick you back up for a sunset cruise. Pretty much anything you want to do for his hourly rate.


----------



## boarbutcher (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks we are looking into southern style as of right now. Been watching videos and testimonials from there and it is looking pretty good.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 14, 2017)

Call up Gene Hobbs! great guy and you will kill fish and have a blast doing it


----------

